# More ... > Exchange and mart >  5 demijohns for sale

## crabbitdave

I have 5 demijohns for sale £5 each or £20 for the lot thanks Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snimmo243

I will buy them dave just add the £20 onto the roof sponsorship

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## crabbitdave

Haha just mind your half stuff on our new swarm method of of getting as many bees as you can on your back and the wrong box, but did work eventually  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snimmo243

I'm going to check that swarm we caught tomorrow morning if it's a white queen and they put the nut on me right away I'll just drop them at your front door

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## crabbitdave

I've got a funny feeling their Daves at least you know to look after them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snimmo243

:'(

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------

